# Pamācības >  Sevišķi daudzkājīgo SMD montāža

## Obsis

Pastāstīšu savu pieredzi (ne sevišķi garo) ar 30 kāju mikreņu lodēšanu, kam kāja no kājas ir 0,2mm.
1) vajadzīgs montāžas mikroskops. Vienmēr esmu lietojis no pantogrāfa galdalampas uzķīlētu lielu lupu. Cita starpā, tāda ir nesalīdzināmi praktiskāka par veikalos bezgaldārgi nopērkamo. Diemžēl te, kur pozicionēšanas precizitātei vien jau ir jābūt ar kārtu 20 mikrometri, ar lupu nepietiek. Izprovēju USB mikroskopu (uz displeja), kas ir standarta risinājums mikroshēmu kristālu kvalitātes kontrolei, pilnīgi nederīgs, jo sprauga kur vicināt lodējamos rīkus par mazu, un arī asuma dziļums par mazu. Pareizais rīks ir binokulārais mikroskops, piemēram, MBS-1 (krievu burti). Tam lieto 6x okulārus un izņem laukā pašu apakšējāko no objektīva lēcām. Ar to mikroskops paliek mazliet mazāk spēcīgs, toties objektīvs drīkst atrasties apmēram 20 cm (!!!) no plates, tā ka vieta cik uziet strādāšanai. Turklāt plates izkustināšana par collu  nerada asuma pasliktināšanos.
2)vajadzīga gaisa lodēšanas stacija. Nopirku ļoti modernu kam viss ir rokturī - tādā 10 cm resnā. Diemžēl tā ir ne tikai neparocīga, bet arī neprecīza. Der tikai atlodēšanai vai piesildīšanai no apakšas. Otru nopirku Ķīnīzeri, kam neliels kompjuterizēts bloks uz galda, pa kreisi gaisinieks un pa labi parastais spicgala lodīzeris. Strādā, pagaidām, ideāli Ņemiet vērā, ka tie, kas ir zem 100 USD nespēj noturēt temperatūru. Pērkot ebay ir jāskatās, vai ir teikts, ka T pati adaptējas pie plūsmas. Ja nav teikts, tārtad neadaptējas un staigā kā pašai nāk prātā.... c est la vitae. Temperatūra jāsaregulē 210-230C
3) vajadzīga vai nu plītiņa ar apmēram 5cm šauru galu, vai otrs gaisinieks ar platu uzgali. Temperatūra tam jāsaregulē uz 150C
4) vajadzīgs lodēšanas GELS. Gels pēc būtības ir lodēšanas pasta, kurā iešķīdinātas lodalvas mikropilītes, tā ir pelēkā krāsā. Laba no sliktas atšķiras ar to, vai starp celiņiem tā lodējot savācas pati un aizplūst uz celiņiem, vai nekur nepazūd un pēcāk mazgāšanas ir vairāk kā saprašanas.
5) Ja pasta ir laba, mikroshēma stabili ielīp pastā, un mikrene NAV īpaši jānostiprina pozīcijā. Sliktākām pastām, īpaši kad pasta uzkarsusi, lodāmurs mikreni vienkārši nopūš nost no plates, lai cik arī mazu gaisa plūsmu nesaregulētu, tas protams teikts par 2x2 mm izmēra mikrenēm nevis lielākām. Ja pastāv šāda problēma, tad izgatavo ko līdzīgu peļu lamatiņām, un atsperes galu atloka tā, ka tas piespiež mikreni pie plates stāvēdams kā stabs perpendikulāri plaknēm. Spēku vajag apmēram 20-50 grami, tāpēc 5 vijumi ar 0,7mm atspertēraudu ir pašā laikā.
6) Ar špricīti uzliek apmēram 0,2mm resnu gela desiņu mikrenes vietai uz plates - paralēli kāju rindai, apmēram pa vidu lodējumu centram. Kāju spraugas izskatīsies identiski kā lodējumu vietas. Zem mikroskopa iespiež mikreni vietā, ievērojot vislabāko iespējamo precizitāti, vai pielieto peļu lamatiņu. No apakšas platei uz mikroshēmu novirza 150C plūsmu un pagaida apmēram minūti, kamēr plate izsilst cauri tekstolītam. Vairāk par 150C var sabojāt plati. No augšas ar 220C gaisa lodāmuru, ar tievu uzgali apiet apkārt kājiņu rindai. Ātrums kustībām ir labs tad, ja zem mikroskopa skaidri redz, kā pasta pārvēršas, savācas un celiņu starpa paliek tīra. Labāka alternatīva ir ar specializēto kvadrātveida uzgali ar mikroshēmas aizsargu viducī, tad uzliek un pagaida kamēr pasta savācas, un viss notiek ātrāk un mikrene mazāk uzkarst. Ja kāda kāja, apskatot, slikti pielodējusies, karsē ar tievo uzgali, bet var piespiest vai pakasīt ar tievo līko zobārsta irbuli - ķirurģiskais tērauds apmēram 0,2mm diametrā bet iztur kilogramus pirms lūst. Tas arī neapalvojas.
7) darbu veikšanas vietu mazgā ar spirķiku-vodočku. Ja kas, labi der Igauņu denaturētais spirts, kas dabūnams tādos būvveikalos kā Kurši.
PROTAMS, piemēram, mainot kādu nebūt četrsimtkāji uz datora mātenes, - ja tāds trakums akurāti uznāk, darbību secība un instrumenti nemainās. Viss notiek tieši tāpat.

----------


## Texx

Paldies! Intersantas un noderīgas lietas pastāstīji. ::

----------


## ON-OFF

Paldies par info.

Vai vari ieteikt kvalitatīvu gēlu?

----------


## korium

Piebildīšu, ka īstais mikroskops saucas binokulārais stereomikroskops - tāds kuram uz katru aci tiek padots mazliet citāds attēls - tāpat kā normālai redzei.

----------


## next

Man liekas ka taadaa attaalumaa (bez priekshleecas) stereobaaze maza un efekts nieciigs.
Un tad jau var kautkaadu nebuut monookulaaru izmantot.

----------


## Ints

Kāda jēga no tā stereo? Ja nu meistaram ir tikai viena acs?(sarkasms, bet kam negadās?)

----------


## sasasa

Līdzīgs jautajums par 0.5-  0.65mm, ssop u.c lodēšanu ar lodāmuri. Kāda ir lodāmura optimālā temperatūra, lai nebūtu riska nokaut mikrobu? Specenēs tur pārsvarā temperaūras režms rūpnieciskai lodēšanai

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Man uz WS81 lodāmura ir uzgriezta 300-350 grādu temperatūra, bet pieņemu, ka reāli pats smalkais gals ir aukstāks. Tas ir jāpiešaujas mēģinot, ja būs par maz, var būt grūti uzsildīt masīvākajiem celiņiem pievienotos barošanas izvadus. Ja par daudz, cepsies nost celiņi, kusnis sadegs un būs citas problēmas.

----------


## Obsis

Esmu pāris reizes mocījies ar kikroba lodēšanu ar konvencionālo spicgala lodāmuru. Tas ir iespējams, kaut arī daudz ilgāk kā ar fēnu, un nav kvalitatīvāk. Pirmkārt vajadzīgs MBS-1 vai līdzīgs binokulāris no kura noņem objektīva augšējo lēcu. Tas dod milzīgu asuma dziļuma pieaugumu un rodas rume, kur strādāt ar rokām. Lodē nevis kā ar normālu lodīzeri, pārnesot alvu uz lodāmura gala, bet gan ar lodāmuru silda, un alvu dozē pa tiešo no supertievās lodalvas stieplītes. Pašu mikreni pozīcijā notur "peļu lamatiņas" - atspere uz mikrodēlīša, kas sakniebj mikreni pret plati.
Diemžēl - manai stacijai gļuko T mērītājs - tas rāda 420 kad alva knapi sāk kust un IR termmetrs rāda 250. Nu tad tas arī ir tas, kas vajadzīgs, čuķ čuķ vairāk kā sākums kušanai (nu plus vēl 10-20 grādi).

----------


## abergs

> Lodē nevis kā ar normālu lodīzeri, pārnesot alvu uz lodāmura gala, bet  gan ar lodāmuru silda, un alvu dozē pa tiešo no supertievās lodalvas  stieplītes.


 Tikai tādā veidā izdevās CY7C68013 56-pin SSOP korpusā "nolikt" vietā - solis=0,025 inch.

----------


## sasasa

Vai var kāds apstāstīt kā mājas apstākļos uzlodēt Power SO-20 korpusu, lai tas normāli novada siltumu?
Šobrīd vienīgais ko varēju izdomāt, ir nosmērēt apakšu ar siltumvadošu pastu, lai ir kontakts ar PCB vara slāni un nelodēt apakšu vispār.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mnu, ja ir iekāriens lodēt ar celtniecības fēnu, nu, vari apalvot celiņu uz plates, apalvot čipa centrālo laukumu pietiekami daudz lai salodētos kopā, bet ne pārāk daudz lai pielodējot čipa kājas nebūtu gaisā. Noliec čipu vietā un piesardzīgi piefēno klāt. Protams, jāuzmanās, nedrīkst karsēt strauji, labāk ilgāksildīt, nekā ātri pārkarsēt. Cilvēcīgāk, protams, būtu ar alvas pastu to pašu darīt.

----------


## sasasa

> Mnu, ja ir iekāriens lodēt ar celtniecības fēnu, .


 ..bet sanāk tad karsēt visu to mikreni kamēr cauri izkarst...  Lai apakšā būtu kušanas temperatūra, tad augša būs jau sadegusi. Varbūt tad saprātīġāk ir cepešrāsnī ar kontrolētu temperatūru?
Vai nelodējot, bet tik ar siltumvadošo pastu smērējot būs slikti?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Un kā tad Tavuprāt, strādā karstā gaisa lodēšanas fēni?  :: 
Augša nebūs gan sadegusi, bet, jā, drošākam rezultātam plati sākumā uzsildi no apakšas un tad uzkarsē līdz kušanas temperatūrai no augšas. Ja to dara kā pie cilvēkiem tad to dara uz karstās pamatnes un no augšas ar karsto gaisu.
Manuprāt, termopasta starp virsmām, kuras cieti nesaspiežas ir nepareizi. Nu, piemēram, nomazgāsi plati ar spirtu pēc lodēšanas, izmazgāsies arī pasta. Ko tad? Lodēsi nost mikreni un atkal smērēsi pastu?

----------


## M_J

Esmu iecienījis tādu mikreni kā CP2102. QFN28 korpuss. Arī visa apakša viens vienīgs siltuma novadīšanas laukums. Uz viegli apalvotas pamatnes, dažas sekundes ar karsto gaisu no augšas, nekas tur nesadeg var pat neiespringt uz pārāk precīzu novietošanu. Var redzēt, kā virsmas spraigums smuki aizvelk mikreni precīzi vajadzīgajā vietā (ja nav sataisītas rupjas kļūdas trasējot plati). Daudzkājīgu DIP korpusu lodēt daudz ķēpīgāk.

----------


## Ints

Vienmēr esmu lietojis no pantogrāfa galdalampas uzķīlētu lielu lupu.
Kur tādu izraut, vairs nav spēka cīnīties ar 3 pulksteņmeisteru brillēm

----------


## Ints

Power SSO 36 package

----------


## Ar4

Esmu tuvredzīgs, vienreiz PCM2706 (32TQFP) dabūju darbojošos bez PCB, ar palielu lodāmuru, augšāmpēdus pielīmētu pie pamatnes. Žēl, ka toreiz nebija labas kameras.

----------

